# Incomplete Evacuation (Might be ibs)



## asharbhutta (May 4, 2017)

Hi 
From last three years i am having a problem with incomplete evacuation of stool which keeps me frustrated and tired and fatigued over the whole day.I have tried laxatives and stool softeners but they do not work.i sometimes only get relive from ispagulla husk..all blood work came back negative.. Doctor is saying that i might have IBS-C..I do have a daily bowel moment and it is fairly incomplete.Also can somebody explains why laxatives dont work on me?? this thing frustrates me very much

Currently i am taking levosulpiride+domperidone+omprazole 2 Times a day and half tablet of librax at night but i am not getting any significant relief.

please suggest an appropriate remedy to overcome this incomplete evacuation problem.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you are having trouble with incomplete bowel movements and keep feeling like you need to go all day, you could have pelvic floor dysfunction. have you been tested for that? with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles do not coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

when you have pfd, it can be difficult to get laxatives to work properly because your pelvic floor muscles are too tight to let all your stool be fully evacuated. i was dx'd with pfd as well as some other problems and had to take lots of laxatives--both osmotic and stimulants--to have a BM and even then, i still had incomplete evacuation.

a defecatory proctogram test (defecogram) will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd.

also elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox, overturned waste bin etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty. you might have to experiment a bit to find the right height.

so you might want to talk to your gastroenterologist and get tested for this.

https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/articles/pelvic-floor-dysfunction

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Annie,
I am ibs-d.(male,52).Sometimes I feel incomplete evacuation.now I'm on caltrated3plus minerals.is incomplete evacuation possible in case of diarrhea also .I have to latrine 3 to four times daily.

Thanks.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, it is possible to have incomplete evacuation with diarrhea. if you have an episode of D and afterwards still feel like there's more in there that you can't get out, then that's incomplete evacuation. i had that all the time.

i had colonic inertia as well as pfd, rectal hyposensitivity, megarectum and a long twisted colon. i had to take lots of laxatives in order to go at all. the laxatives would give me D so i could go, but because of pfd, i never could get all the D out and was left with this miserable feeling of stool (D) still sloshing around inside me all day long.

but having D and having to go several times a day does not automatically mean that you also have incomplete evacuation. if, after each D episode, you feel that you've gone completely and got everything out that was in there at the time, then that is not incomplete evacuation.


----------



## Soccerlifter (Mar 23, 2017)

annie7 said:


> yes, it is possible to have incomplete evacuation with diarrhea. if you have an episode of D and afterwards still feel like there's more in there that you can't get out, then that's incomplete evacuation. i had that all the time.
> 
> i had colonic inertia as well as pfd, rectal hyposensitivity, megarectum and a long twisted colon. i had to take lots of laxatives in order to go at all. the laxatives would give me D so i could go, but because of pfd, i never could get all the D out and was left with this miserable feeling of stool (D) still sloshing around inside me all day long.
> 
> but having D and having to go several times a day does not automatically mean that you also have incomplete evacuation. if, after each D episode, you feel that you've gone completely and got everything out that was in there at the time, then that is not incomplete evacuation.


Hey Annie, if you don't mind could you give me an idea of what twisted colon feels like? I have had inguinal hernia surgeries so it is hard for me to know what it would feel like compared to what I already get. I just had a CT scan and they didn't mention anything. I get this feeling in my lower left abdominal area that is not pain, but feels funny sometimes. Hard to describe. Almost like a slight feeling like when you go too fast over a bump in the road in your car and your stomach drops a bit. It is very minor but something like that. I don't know if it is my intestine moving, things going thru, etc. Not sure but get it from time to time.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

the only way i knew i had a twisted colon was when i had a colonoscopy and my gastro doc told me that's what the scope showed.

i did have a cecal volvulous once. my colon had twisted 360 degrees at the cecum. this caused vomiting, fainting and unbearable pain. my husband took me to the ER where an x ray showed that this was going on. i had an emergency right hemicolectomy to get rid of it.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Annie,
I have porridge type stools.it occurs due to dietary changes.whenever I eat outside it must happens.I decide to take psyllium husk .I heard psyllium clears constipation.can it support to my diarrhea?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry--i don't know much about D because all my problems were C. i never had D.

i do know that while psyllium can help some people with C, it doesn't help everyone with C. it certainly didn't help me--it made me worse. there are other C people here who have found this out as well.

hope it helps you. take care.


----------



## dlqc (May 17, 2018)

did you do the colonoscopy?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

asharbhutta said:


> Hi
> From last three years i am having a problem with incomplete evacuation of stool which keeps me frustrated and tired and fatigued over the whole day.I have tried laxatives and stool softeners but they do not work.i sometimes only get relive from ispagulla husk..all blood work came back negative.. Doctor is saying that i might have IBS-C..I do have a daily bowel moment and it is fairly incomplete.Also can somebody explains why laxatives dont work on me?? this thing frustrates me very much
> 
> Currently i am taking levosulpiride+domperidone+omprazole 2 Times a day and half tablet of librax at night but i am not getting any significant relief.
> ...


You need to add digestive enzymes after food. Speak to your gastrointestinal Dr.


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

asharbhutta said:


> Hi
> From last three years i am having a problem with incomplete evacuation of stool which keeps me frustrated and tired and fatigued over the whole day.I have tried laxatives and stool softeners but they do not work.i sometimes only get relive from ispagulla husk..all blood work came back negative.. Doctor is saying that i might have IBS-C..I do have a daily bowel moment and it is fairly incomplete.Also can somebody explains why laxatives dont work on me?? this thing frustrates me very much
> 
> Currently i am taking levosulpiride+domperidone+omprazole 2 Times a day and half tablet of librax at night but i am not getting any significant relief.
> ...


Hello Asharbhutta;

Is it possible that your symptoms are due to Tenesmus or Proctitus ? I believe that they could both give you the feeling of fullness after a BM.

I know that Tenesmus is a major problem for me. I believe that I suffer from IBS-C but Tenesmus is driving me crazy. I have taken 25 mg of Amytriptiline and did experience relief. However I think that the dose was too high, because it put me to sleep for 10 hrs. I weigh 200 LBS. Other treatment options are Canasa/Mesalamine or Proctofoam. I don't know a thing about them, just what I read on the internet. I hope this helps

David


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

i have exactly the same problem, i have the urge to go butt there comes nothing out.


----------

